# Eldon HO slot car/model kit



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Eldon made Match Kit models that were similar to their HO slot cars.
In case you were wondering if the model kit can be used as a slot car, the answer is not easily.

I have the Eldon Match Kit Corvette Sting Ray.










I also have the Doyusha (Eldon remakes) Ford GT 40, Ferrari Dino 206/S, and the Dodge Charger R/T.



















I have not opened the Corvette Sting Ray, Ford GT 40, or the Ferrari Dino 206/S. From the outside they look exactly the same. Looking through the clear plastic bag I can see the chassis mounting posts on the Ford GT and the Ferrai are much shorter. I can't see inside the Corvette package.

The Charger was already opened so I made a comparison. The model kit front post is much smaller and there is no rear post. The model kit front valence is not there. I thought maybe the front and rear bumpers were the same, they are not. The rear bumper on the model kit does not have the "hump" on the top. The front bumper does not have the parking lights on the bottom. The glass on the model would have to trimmed to clear the motor.




























BTW - One thing I like about the Eldon Charger compaired to the Aurora T-Jet Charger is the Eldon has the correct two round lights in the rear, not the "none such" 3 rear lights on the T-Jet.
Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

I have used the Eldon Charger as a slot car body before. Just add a rear screw post and it works very well. I can't remember if I used an Aurora or an Eldon chassis. It was a number of years ago.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I wonder if those ELDON kits have any scale noted on them? they look to have nearly identical wheel base as the 1/76-1/72 t-jet!


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

alpink said:


> I wonder if those ELDON kits have any scale noted on them? they look to have nearly identical wheel base as the 1/76-1/72 t-jet!


All the model kit packages I have list them as 1/87.

Externally the model kits are the same as the Eldon HO slot cars which are the same size as T-Jets.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I have an Eldon Camaro MatchKit that I mounted on a Tjet chassis. Love the way it looks and works, but I had to fabricate screwposts from scratch... what was there was unusable.

--rick


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

again, buy just one car from a train guy that is to go on his HO train 1/87 scale platform and compare size.
yes, yes.... I know that Model Motoring had/has box lids that proclaim 1/87 scale racing. but, they are not that small. in the last 4 or 5 years, TOMY has release a true 1/87 scale raceway with two cars in each. Japan release only and very few are in United States. I had a chance to purchase one at Slugger's open house three years ago and had to pass.put anyone of the original Aurora cars including vibrators on an HO train open bed car or a car carrier if you can find one and see the grotesque over size of the car compared to the train. stand a true 1/87 scale figurine next said auto and it will look like a 1st grader. I know that many manufacturers have said their product was this scale or that scale but sometimes they were wrong.
oh yeah, the common "sucker born every minute" attributed to P.T Barnum was actually ... " sources claim the quote is most likely from famous con-man Joseph ("Paper Collar Joe") Bessimer ....". but it will go on being quoted as a P.T Barnum quip! doesn't mean it is correct. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/There's_a_sucker_born_every_minute


----------

